# Dovetail fit problem



## Neophyte!# (Aug 22, 2013)

I just bought a Leigh D4R and I am having problems with fit. I am using a Leigh e7 elliptical guide bush set at 10 (Leigh recommendation) and a 120-8 14 degree bit. I started with a bit height of 0.8475" which produced a joint that would not fit. I then progressively reduced the bit height in 7 steps to 0.6835" and I can can just push the joint together but it needs a mallet to drive it home. In the manual supplied by Leigh and on all of the web postings I have reviewed loose joints are referred to, based on my experience it looks like I would never get a "loose joint" Am I doing something wrong here? The joint is being made in 1/2" (actual thickness poplar) - see thumbnail.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am not sure how You got that from Your machine! I would suggest rereading the instructions, and also try to find a video on the internet for making dovetails! There are many on the internet. My thought is, are You setting the boards in Your machine as shown in the instructions? I don't make many so this is the best advice I can give You!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

This is a video that will give You help, and there are many! I think that this link will work! Go to U-tube, and You will get all of the possibility's and You may watch and view exactly how Yours works! Good Routing


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

for a board thickness of half an inch you should be using the 128/8 bit NOT the 120/8


----------



## Neophyte!# (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in responding - I have been in Germany. You are both right, I am not a great follower of instructions, but when I did it worked great. Thanks for the input - lesson learned!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Leigh D4R Half-blind Dovetails - YouTube

====



dutchman 46 said:


> This is a video that will give You help, and there are many! I think that this link will work! Go to U-tube, and You will get all of the possibility's and You may watch and view exactly how Yours works! Good Routing


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

So glad that you now have it sorted took me some time to work thru the instructions the first time and even now when I get it out for a job I have to refresh the old grey cells lmao


----------

